# Got Dents?



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to tell you. Paintless dent removal is great! I went to National Dent Works in Raleigh NC and had three dents removed form my hood and one dent removed from the driver side quarter panel for $189! They massage the metal from the inside of whatever panel they are repairing to its original shape and you cant tell there was ever any damage. You can look at it in any light and it will be as flat as when it left the factory. They can do curves and creases also. So if you have any pesky dents find one of these guys. It costs pennys compared to a body shop. And it only takes minutes for them to do. We waited in a waiting room while the job was done. If you dont have a place local you can call a car dealership and see when a paintless dent guy is coming around to recondition its used cars. I just had to tell you all about this because it is great!


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great info to know! Thanks! Nobody wants to have to get bodywork done and then have the shop try and match the paint?!! Almost impossible unless its a new vehicle.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Cobra126 said:


> Great info to know! Thanks! Nobody wants to have to get bodywork done and then have the shop try and match the paint?!! Almost impossible unless its a new vehicle.


You are very welcome!! I know a lot of people dont know about paintless dent removal and i just wanted to tell everyone about it because there is almost nothing i hate more than having dents in my cars and i wanted others to know that there is a cheaper and in my opinion better way of fixing them.


----------

